# Why does Tagless Threads have such poor customer service?



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I am looking for a printer who is interested in earth-friendly printing. Tagless Threads seems to offer just what I am looking for, but their customer service is absolutely dreadful. It takes them forever to reply to e-mails. When they do, they are kind of nebulous. No one EVER answers the phones. 

I was told twice that I was going to be called back, but never have been. 

I can understand a busy day or two. Maybe even a busy week. But when someone like me is clearly interested in being a customer, I would think it would be worth it to go home late one day and return my e-mail or phone call.

Anyone else have this experience with them?

Thoughts?


----------



## eadair (May 25, 2007)

I'm also interested in what they have to offer, and since I know some folks are reluctant to post negative feedback about other companies, I'd like to hear about any positive experiences with Tagless.

Regards,
Eddie

http://www.generation49.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Other members seem to report good experiences with them in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t27397.html



> Thoughts?


It's hard to really comment on your specific issue because we don't know all the exact details of the situation.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

campfire said:


> I am looking for a printer who is interested in earth-friendly printing. Tagless Threads seems to offer just what I am looking for, but their customer service is absolutely dreadful. It takes them forever to reply to e-mails. When they do, they are kind of nebulous. No one EVER answers the phones.
> 
> I was told twice that I was going to be called back, but never have been.
> 
> ...


Hi Cardinal,
I appologize that you have had a hard time getting ahold of us. I spoke with our customer service department about it and I was told that this matter has been taken care of. We take pride in getting our customers information asap- we are even known to answer emails or phone calls after hours or on weekends. I just want to make sure that everything is ok. Please let me know if there is anything at all we can do to help ! 

Tagless Team


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had some good communication with Alissa lately, but no one else at Tagless, which is fine with me. Atleast they've got someone there who seems to be doing a great job. In fact, based on my communication with her lately, I am willing to throw some biz in their direction and see how it goes. I plan on ordering a sample of their work right away. Truth be told, I would like very much to have a long and profitable relationship with them, since their biz model seems to be a good one, so I'll see what happens and I hope to report some good news here very soon.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

Cardinal is awesome !


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 16, 2007)

I've emailed them two or three times last week for printing quotes. I received my first answer within 2 hours. I replied back with a new quote and within a hour or 2 they contacted me just to let me know that they would get me the quote first thing Monday morning (this was after hours on the weekend). First thing Monday morning, I had the email. 

I have not purchased anything from them. But I was pretty impressed with how quickly they got back to me.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

campfire said:


> I have had some good communication with Alissa lately, but no one else at Tagless, which is fine with me. Atleast they've got someone there who seems to be doing a great job. In fact, based on my communication with her lately, I am willing to throw some biz in their direction and see how it goes. I plan on ordering a sample of their work right away. Truth be told, I would like very much to have a long and profitable relationship with them, since their biz model seems to be a good one, so I'll see what happens and I hope to report some good news here very soon.


Were they able to get your issues resolved?


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

We just wanted to write a friendly post to let everyone know that reads this that we do answer every email that comes our way. If in some way technology fails and we don't get your email then please call us during our business hours (760) 598-0941 Monday through Friday 10a.m. to 6p.m. Pacific Standard Time, excluding holidays. Please remember we are on Pacific Standard Time. We had a few customers that did not notice this and were calling after hours. They would leave messages expressing how they are frustrated that we are not answering their phone calls. If we are out of the office on a business day for a specific reason we leave a note on our contact page as well as our voicemail stating this. Also, if for any reason you call us and cannot get through please leave a message or call back within 10 minutes. We sometimes get caught up in phone calls helping customers out and can't get to your call in time. Hey we are printers, most of the time we are either on the phone, answering emails, sending out estimates, printing orders, sending out orders, or meeting customers. We get busy just like a lot of companies out there. On that note we think the title of this post is a little excessive for not answering phone calls. I've seen posts of companies who sold fraudulent products who got better titles than this. At the same we don't mind getting criticism because we know we will take it with stride and use it to better and improve our company. As said before we are constantly told we have great customer service, especially compared to other printers that took weeks to get back to them with a simple answer or quote. Check out our uncensored testimonials on our website! Or call us! See how you are treated. Or better yet, ask for referrals!

Just to give everyone an update we've made some new additions. One is we have an online designer that allows you to order 24/7 from a top selection of garments. We also have a great facility where you can come and meet with us to go over your designs, view sample print work, and answer any questions you may have. We can even offer color consultations and help you get started with ease!


Any questions? Or suggestions? Please don't hesitate to contact us at [email protected] and if for any reason you were not to get an answer in a timely fashion (pardon the pun!) you are more than welcome to email me personally at [email protected] and I will be more than happy to point you in the right direction ! Thank you for your time!

Kurt Hummel
CEO Tagless Threads


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

I have had very good communications with them. Very professional, time zones weekend calls can make for problems but I have found them great to work with and would use them again


----------



## Chrisatexpert (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had several conversations with both Kurt and Allisa and I have to say that there is absolutely nothing missing in their customer service department, they are both extremely educated in their field and have ALWAYS been easy to get in touch with.
I'm sure that with a combination of their obvious passion for what they are doing and the level of customer service I have seen first hand, they are destined to find continued success in their ventures.


----------

